# New to Forum and soon to be LS owner



## HorseNaround

Glad to find Tractorforum.com and to be part of the group. I live in coastal Alabama and currently have a well worn out (by several previous owners) '74 Ford 3000, and hopefully soon will own an LS.

I welcome all input and pros/cons of the LS tractors. I'm considering an XG3140 with a loader.
I have total of 10 acres with horses on 6 of it and a large number of pine trees on the other 4 acres. I'll use the tractor for mowing with a 5ft rotary cutter, grading, moving some dirt and sand, cleaning the barn, landscape raking and occasionally pushing trimmings and logs from trees I cut down. 

1) Is the XD3140 enough tractor for what i want to do? 
2) Is hydrostatic drive the way to go? There will be some forward and reverse work with the loader and mower.
3) Can this tractor handle moving a 5x5 round bale with a carry-all fork on
the 3 point hitch? I don't stack my round bales. 

There is a local LS dealer, that I buy Stihl products from and who is always a pleasure to deal with. They have some good prices on LS tractors, and from what I can tell, LS makes great products and has a very good warranty.

This being a large purchase for me, I want to get it right the first time.
Thanks to all for input.


----------



## pogobill

I think that yes would be a good answer to all three of your questions. I'm sure the loader could handle bales as well, although it might be a bit light on the back end. Have you looked at the XR Series?


----------



## HorseNaround

pogobill said:


> I think that yes would be a good answer to all three of your questions. I'm sure the loader could handle bales as well, although it might be a bit light on the back end. Have you looked at the XR Series?





pogobill said:


> I think that yes would be a good answer to all three of your questions. I'm sure the loader could handle bales as well, although it might be a bit light on the back end. Have you looked at the XR Series?


----------



## HorseNaround

Pogobill,
Thanks for the reply. I'd prefer the XR . Heavier, larger overall, but it was about $3000 over the XG price.


----------



## pogobill

From what I gather, the XR also come with or optioned with the extendable arms on the three point hitch. Handy for hooking up implements. If you have a bit of difficulty, more of an inconvenience, You could look at getting a quick hitch for the three point.


----------



## Groo

40hp is way more than enough to spin a 5' brush hog, even with the added power draw of a Hydrostatic

Eta, a quick look on line has them maybe 70% efficient, vs 95% for gears. A Hydrostatic is generally less efficient near top speed, so maybe even as low as 60%? Probably closer to 80% at low speed.

I know when reading the literature on Dad's recently purchased Yanmar, they made a big deal how their IHT was basically a Hydrostatic that reversed the efficiency curve, so was more efficient at high speed where it matters, and would lock up completely when it could.


----------



## HorseNaround

pogobill said:


> From what I gather, the XR also come with or optioned with the extendable arms on the three point hitch. Handy for hooking up implements. If you have a bit of difficulty, more of an inconvenience, You could look at getting a quick hitch for the three point.


I do like extendable arms of the XR. I looked at the quick hitch my neighbor put on his tractor and implements. Price was minimal. I'll buy one if I go with the XG


----------



## HorseNaround

Groo said:


> 40hp is way more than enough to spin a 5' brush hog, even with the added power draw of a Hydrostatic


How much power draw could I expect with the hydro drive? Is it noticeable? Particularly if I'm pushing a pile of brush. Also, can the hydro's easily overheat?
Thanks again to all for your advice.


----------



## Groo

Don't worry about an overheat. Most Hydrostatic basically just limit your top speed. I don't know exactly numbers on efficiency, but most drop significantly as the speeds climb.

Eta: oops added to the wrong post. See above post for more on efficiency.


----------



## pogobill

HorseNaround said:


> I do like extendable arms of the XR. I looked at the quick hitch my neighbor put on his tractor and implements. Price was minimal. I'll buy one if I go with the XG


Do a little research on the Quick Hitch. They have a fixed width so they may not fit all your three point implements. I am going to give it a miss, as it wouldn't work easily for all my implements. The key is to drop your implements in an area that is relatively level to ease connecting and disconnecting. I usually park them on a pallet also, to keep them up off the ground.


----------



## HorseNaround

pogobill said:


> Do a little research on the Quick Hitch. They have a fixed width so they may not fit all your three point implements. I am going to give it a miss, as it wouldn't work easily for all my implements. The key is to drop your implements in an area that is relatively level to ease connecting and disconnecting. I usually park them on a pallet also, to keep them up off the ground.


I see your point. I have a carry-all, (which is probably homemade, though well made), that i use to move round bales. It doesn't match the quick hitch dimensions. The extendable arms are a nice thought.
in your opinion, considering this will be the last tractor I buy (unless I acquire land larger that a 40hp tractor can handle) would I be wise to spring for the $3000 difference (about $24K) to move to the XR model? Though same HP, it's a considerably heavier frame and axles, more powerful hydraulics, larger tires, etc. I've had buyer remorse with trucks where I tried to be too frugal, but ended up wishing I had paid a few thousand more to get the extra options and capacity.


----------



## pogobill

There are quick hitch adapters that you can attach to your three point hitch arms individually. I'm not sure I'd bother though.
It seems that the XG doesn't come with rear or mid remotes, so if you are going to run anything that requires hydraulics, you'll need to ad remotes to the XG. That could eat up some of that $3000.00 that you are going to save getting the lighter tractor. Just some things to think about, and some issues to talk to your dealer about.


----------



## dmheil

As with all things, budget plays a crucial role. My property is 17 acres and about 11 or 12 of it is cleared (more or less) and requires maintenance. I went with the XR series (XR4155) and am glad to have the power I have. Where I notice it the most is with the rototiller. That implement really is a power hog. I determine this based on fuel usage. When running my 6 foot bush hog, I use about 1 gallon of fuel per hour. When running the 6 foot tiller 's been quite some time since they did that much clutch work.it uses about 2-2 1/2 per hour. I don't have the hydrostatic transmission so I can't speak to how much power loss is there.


----------



## HorseNaround

dmheil said:


> As with all things, budget plays a crucial role. My property is 17 acres and about 11 or 12 of it is cleared (more or less) and requires maintenance. I went with the XR series (XR4155) and am glad to have the power I have. Where I notice it the most is with the rototiller. That implement really is a power hog. I determine this based on fuel usage. When running my 6 foot bush hog, I use about 1 gallon of fuel per hour. When running the 6 foot tiller 's been quite some time since they did that much clutch work.it uses about 2-2 1/2 per hour. I don't have the hydrostatic transmission so I can't speak to how much power loss is there.


It's still hard to spring for the extra $3K plus tax. What are thoughts on Mahindra 2638 HST? It's a lot of bang for the buck. I do drop a couple HP, but it seems to compare weightwise and sizewise to the XR3140H, at a price comparable to the XG.


----------



## Groo

If you've got a good dealer, stick with them. The machines are all pretty comparable for what you get per dollar or they wouldn't still be around.


----------



## dmheil

I'm sorry, I don't have any experience at all with the Mahindra. When I was looking at tractors I looked at John Deere (too expensive and used proprietary parts) Kubota (too expensive) New Holland (a LS but more expensive) Massey Ferguson (I just didn't like it). The LS has a good warranty and has been a great piece of equipment for me. I have been really happy with it.


----------



## Groo

Deere and Kubota can charge a (mild) premium for a reason. A reputation for quality, a record of a long term parts availability and good resale are certainly worth something when buying a tractor. I guess how much you value them will help decide what Choice you get.

I also believe Deere's bucket attachment system is better for small tractors than the more universal bobcat skidsteer derived system, and you can get adapters. Quicktach is better suited to stronger machines and it was really designed for hydraulic latching.

I'm not trying to argue against your decision, just pointing out reasons why others may not see the negatives you are seeing.

Ps. Doesn't LS make some tractors for Mahindra?


----------



## pogobill

From what you have said you would like to use the tractor for, you could surely go for the XG.
I hook up most of my implements to my old 8N and it doesn't have extendable three point arms or rear remotes. I just make sure I remove the implement in a way to ensure an easy hook up next time. As far as rear remotes.... my bigger tractor has them and I only use mine on my snow blower to operate the discharge chute direction. These blowers can be had with a manual crank to operate the chute.
Other than that, I use my hydrostatic drive tractor for pretty much everything I do around my place. Chores similar to yours, and it does them well. It's not an LS but similar idea.

If you do keep the Ford 3000, it would be handy for skidding logs and some of the rough work.


----------



## steveorcoast

I am new to this forum,any for that matter, and I am looking at buying a new LS MT225HE with backhoe for $22,000.00. Is this a good machine? Is this a fair price?


----------



## marc_hanna

That sounds like a pretty good price for a new machine. Is it a good machine? Well, the brand is just fine, but “good” is a subjective term. What do you intend to do with it?

A 24hp is a fairly light-duty machine. You’re not going to be lifting hay bales with it or plowing 50 acres. You’re bucket will probably lift between 750 and 1,000 lbs and the backhoe will have a narrow bucket and a dig depth of about 6.5 feet.


----------



## Groo

I predict you will find that 76" backhoe much less useful than you are thinking you will.
I grew up with a Kubota L2550dt and an Ameriquip 80a (80")backhoe.
I think both the machine and backhoe are slightly larger, and that backhoe was at the very edge of usefulness. I found myself not even switching seats to use the backhoe. I had to reposition too much to do it the "right" way. I would just kneel on the tractor seat backwards to operate the hoe or have a second person operating it.
the backhoe ended up being most useful as a counterweight you could swing to a side to counteract an uneven buck load and also great for pulling a stuck machine out. for backhoe work, like cutting a road into the side of a hill or digging, it worked, but as i said, you have to reposition constantly.

as for LS, the more I read, the less I like what I see, but I have zero first hand experience.

ps. the reason it is a 24.6 hp machine, and not a 26.4 hp machine is that emissions requirements are looser for engines under 25 hp, so a 24.6 hp machine will be dirtier than a 31 hp machine. Great for less crap to go wrong, not so great if you are a "greenie".


----------



## steveorcoast

Thank you for the reply. I suppose I should have written does anyone know if this machine has had problems and should be avoided. That ship has sailed as I bought one today. It will be delivered Wednesday. I only have an acre and a half. I will use this machine for mowing, landscaping and handling small logs. I receive 9 - 10 cords of wood delivered by dump truck in 14' logs every 12 - 18 months or so. I intend to install a thumb on the backhoe to pull logs off the deck and hold for cutting. No more peavey for me, ha. I chose the larger of the 25ish HP tractors for the increased hydro capacity, 12.5 GPM, larger backhoe and stronger FEL. The FEL is rated at an impressive 1609 pounds. Several years ago I owned a Kubota M-120, 120HP tractor. I loved that tractor and I am a fan but could not justify the expense of a comparable machine in orange paint for this purpose. I was honestly apprehensive about the LS brand. That's why I joined this forum and made the inqury. My daughter (heavy equipment operator) and her husband bought a LS XJ2025H and they are thrilled with it. So I went a head and bought the LS MT225HE.


----------



## pogobill

Sounds like you have a game plan and the unit to do the work. Since you are a previous tractor owner/operator, you are well aware of the importance of servicing and keeping your machine clean so as not to cause wear or contamination to any of the oils. 
Make sure you get the operators manual and read it to understand the operation and limitations of the unit. You'll enjoy getting to know your new tractor.


----------



## steveorcoast

I received my LS MT225HE yesterday morning. My initial impression is possitive exceptive for a couple of minor issues. Minor yes but complacency on the part of the dealer.

I did not receive a manual for the backhoe, not cool.
There is a large plate with several holes drilled in it. The driver said it has something to do with the backhoe. He didn't know what as he just delivers.
A couple of hydraulic lines are zip tied out of the way in places, thats just cheap.
One of two keys was bent.
I don't think the back hoe will be quite as easy to remove as the xj2025 as the pins are located in the rear and the hitch pins are beneath the frame under the three point. Still straight forward.
The manual is poorly written, definatley translated from Korean. When are companies going to figure out the U.S. is not metric and give us measurements in S.A.E. I don't want torgue setting in metric. If your going to sell it here write the book for here.
I tried to order filters and paint from the dealer. They had nothing in stock. A huge disappointment as I was lead to believe they were well stocked. So I am on the hunt for a new dealer to order from on-line.
The dealer I bought this tractor from is the closest at two hours away so I'll just Pay for shipping instead of fuel.

The positives are many. The increased hydraulic flow gives the FEL and the backhow a lot of power for a 25ish hp engine. The operator platform is comfortable. The backhoe operators stations is also comfortable, considering the size of the tractor. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't want to pull a shift sitting in this, but its really pretty good. The controls are very simple, HST. It steers easy and turns tight. Good clearance for a small machine to access grease fittings. Maintenance will be a breeze, all filters and battery are easy to get to.
It’ll be a while till I actually put this machine to work. I have a 60” JD brush hog to weld up. I have some welding and painting to do before we’re up and running. I have chain hooks to weld. Lifting eyes for the FEL and backhoe bucket. A brush guard for the front and I am toying with adding a brush guard on top of the FEL. I know sounds cheesy, but I saw a picture of a small tractor with one on Pinterest and it looked awesome so why not.
I'll update as I start to use the machine. I'll add pics as this modifications take shape. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## pogobill

Hope you have many hours of happy tractoring. You'll have to tell us how it all goes. Too bad about the dealers disregard for customer service. A happy customer is great free advertising! Hopefully the dealer will come through with the manuals for the hoe.


----------



## dr clean

steveorcoast said:


> I received my LS MT225HE yesterday morning. My initial impression is possitive exceptive for a couple of minor issues. Minor yes but complacency on the part of the dealer.
> 
> I did not receive a manual for the backhoe, not cool.
> There is a large plate with several holes drilled in it. The driver said it has something to do with the backhoe. He didn't know what as he just delivers.
> A couple of hydraulic lines are zip tied out of the way in places, thats just cheap.
> One of two keys was bent.
> I don't think the back hoe will be quite as easy to remove as the xj2025 as the pins are located in the rear and the hitch pins are beneath the frame under the three point. Still straight forward.
> The manual is poorly written, definatley translated from Korean. When are companies going to figure out the U.S. is not metric and give us measurements in S.A.E. I don't want torgue setting in metric. If your going to sell it here write the book for here.
> I tried to order filters and paint from the dealer. They had nothing in stock. A huge disappointment as I was lead to believe they were well stocked. So I am on the hunt for a new dealer to order from on-line.
> The dealer I bought this tractor from is the closest at two hours away so I'll just Pay for shipping instead of fuel.
> 
> The positives are many. The increased hydraulic flow gives the FEL and the backhow a lot of power for a 25ish hp engine. The operator platform is comfortable. The backhoe operators stations is also comfortable, considering the size of the tractor. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't want to pull a shift sitting in this, but its really pretty good. The controls are very simple, HST. It steers easy and turns tight. Good clearance for a small machine to access grease fittings. Maintenance will be a breeze, all filters and battery are easy to get to.
> It’ll be a while till I actually put this machine to work. I have a 60” JD brush hog to weld up. I have some welding and painting to do before we’re up and running. I have chain hooks to weld. Lifting eyes for the FEL and backhoe bucket. A brush guard for the front and I am toying with adding a brush guard on top of the FEL. I know sounds cheesy, but I saw a picture of a small tractor with one on Pinterest and it looked awesome so why not.
> I'll update as I start to use the machine. I'll add pics as this modifications take shape. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## dr clean

good luck with on line ordering,,,it is getting better, but some parts are hard to find,,have to go back to dealer


----------



## firegator

Speaking of ordering online, I have a LS XR3037 that has a bad ignition switch that I would like to replace myself because my dealer stinks. I have tried unsuccessfully to find an online parts source. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Groo

firegator said:


> Speaking of ordering online, I have a LS XR3037 that has a bad ignition switch that I would like to replace myself because my dealer stinks. I have tried unsuccessfully to find an online parts source. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


sounds like a part that could be replaced by a generic key switch.


----------



## marc_hanna

firegator said:


> Speaking of ordering online, I have a LS XR3037 that has a bad ignition switch that I would like to replace myself because my dealer stinks. I have tried unsuccessfully to find an online parts source. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Have you tried tractorjoe?


----------

